# Piper may have ringworm....



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Has any "poos" on this site come down with this?? Just took her to the groomers and they notice some type of rash. But wasn't sure what it was. So call my vet. She called me back and we talked, she thinks it may be ringworm.  She is now schedule to come out to the house and get a sample of the area and test it to make sure.

But how do you deal with a dog that may have this? This really is a pain in the butt. LOL Because she also sleeps with us. Not even sure where she may have pick it up. Also now don't know if I need to treat out cat also.

She was with our pet sitter from Feb 2-13. So don't know if she may have picked it up there...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yikes, I'm getting itchy just thinking about this. Maybe Ruth or Nanci will be along soon with advice. In the meantime I hope you lose no hair.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhh Kim . . . sorry to hear that! Ringworm is a fungus and is transferable from other pets and their beds or blankets and toys. It is also present in cats. Oddly enough more common in hot, humid states and more common in the fall and winter. It can manifest as scales on the skin or red raised rings not in any particular area, can be anywhere.
Unfortunately it can be transferred to humans, but your Vet has suggested the best method for diagnosis. It can be treated with anti fungal creams or sometimes pills combined depending on the severity. 
You will need to have your kitty checked also and it is a possibility Piper contracted this while with the sitter, hard to tell.
Don't fret Kim, the possibility of you or your husband contracting it is not highly likely and does respond quickly when found early. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Guys for the response.

I had ringworm when I was a kid a few times. So know it's not a big deal for a healthy human. But was never on my "radar" for dogs. We had dogs growing up and don't remember this ever coming up.

Hubby and I got to talking and have ask our vet to move the appointment up to Friday. So we can get any treatment going then. For the cat and Piper. 

Piper could have pick this up at the sitter's place. She did mention the dogs were "sharing" beds. And she did have another guest dog there when I pick Piper up. I do have a call in to her. One to let her know about this and to see if she noticed anything. But don't think she did, because she would have said something when I picked Piper up.

I don't think she has had this long. As I do try to check her skin for "rashes" as I know Cockapoo's can be prone to them. Plus my groomer commented on how good her skin and hair was on the last visit. So never thought she would get this. Oh well....


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well our vet came out. Piper "may" not have ringworm, but still checking on that. In the mean time we do have her on fungal medicine and I'm giving her Omega 3&6 oil on her skin. We think it also may be a reaction to a bug bit. But not sure on that either. 

But our vet said it didn't look like a standard ringworm for a dog.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I had a ringworm scare with Rufus once that did turn out to be a mosquito bite. I had forgotten all about this until now. Hopefully that is all it is with Piper.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I hope whatever it is clears up soon, hate it when you don't get a definite answer.


----------

